

Forrester Research Analyst Disputes F-commerce Potential - bostonscott
http://ecommercejunkie.com/2011/04/07/forrester-research-analyst-disputes-f-commerce-potential/

======
andymatic
My buzzword at work this week is going to be F-commerce.

